# IBM unveils 10-petaflop IBM Blue Gene/Q supercomputer



## rubaiyat (Feb 12, 2011)

http://geekadviser.com/2011/02/ibm-blue-gene-q-supercomputer/

Steve Jobs admits mistake and says OK to go back to PPC.


----------

